

Ask HN: What's your quit-now number - petervandijck

If you suddenly received $X money (lottery, inheritance, bitcoin), you would quit your job (?).<p>How much is X right now for you?<p>(Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7827915)
======
lsiunsuex
About 200k USD

Pays off mortgage, credit cards, car loans, etc... That would leave us in a
position where the wife makes enough for us to survive with 0 debts (as what
we would be paying for would be utilities / food / cost of living...) and I
could focus on new app development / freelance.

And yes, I'd do it in a heart beat if it was real cash money.

